# Megaphobema mesomelas Collection



## birdspidersCH (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi folks

just as the title suggest, I'm trying to link all Megaphobema mesomelas videos from us into this thread. Feedback, questions, critique - anything is welcome. A little different approach, hopefully a good mixture between fun and actual information about this gentle giant from Costa Rica.


----------

